# visible / hidden



## Sebastian Wramba (3. Juni 2002)

Ich wollte einen div-container per link und js sichtbar/unsichtbar machen... sichtbar machen geht soweit nur wie bekomm ich das teil wieder unsichtbar? so gehts nicht:


```
function popup(divname) {
d=document;

if(d.getElementById(divname).style.visibilty="hidden") {
d.getElementById(divname).style.visibility = "visible";
}
else {
d.getElementById(divname).style.visibilty="hidden";
}
}
```

schonmal danke im voraus
mfg


----------



## Schnitz (4. Juni 2002)

Es liegt aber nicht am Schreibfehler bei visibility für die hidden-Anweisung, oder?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Juni 2002)

ein schweres wort ja...  
danke


----------



## untread (4. Juni 2002)

das programm kennt kein wort indem du es ungefähr so schreibst wie es ghört 

rechtschreibfehler funken net 
ab und zu geht groß und kleinschreibung aber auch net immer...
ich würd mich sowieso nur an kleinschreibung gewöhen  brauchst auch net auf die shift taste druckn


----------



## Schnitz (5. Juni 2002)

Tja, dann wirst du wohl früher oder später mal ein böses Erwachen haben...
JavaScript ist case-sensitive. Wie Java eben auch.
Und allgemeine Funktionen haben die Eigenschaft, dass sie formatiert sind. Eben wie zB: getElementsByTagName...

Und getelementsbytagname list sich nicht so toll.
In größeren Programmen ist man irgendwann dankbar für jede Info, die man bekommt:
strText ist zigmal besser als Text. Und ohne die wechselnde Schreibweise würde man dann sehr schnell keinen Überblick mehr haben.


----------

